# Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.



## Jäger84 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Bei mir geht es nächste Woche für 5 Wochen nach Thailand, in die Nähe von Bagkok.

Natürlich ist ne Hungerpeitsche mit im Gepäck. Habe gerade im Forum geschnüffelt und spannende Beiträge u.a. über das Angeln auf Snakeheads gelesen (@Dart: Super Beiträge#6)

Habe meinen Krempel eigentlich schon zusammen- denke aber ist nicht das optimum: Habe eine Reise-Spinnrute WG 40Gr, Spinnrolle mit 20er Schnur und hab mal ein bissl von meiner Forellenausrüstung eingepackt- scheiß die Wand an, wenn ich mir die Snakeheads und Catfish auf den Bildern anschaue, da werd ich wohl damit nicht viel???? Na ja, hab auch schon große Fische mit kleinem Gerät gefangen, kann die Biester da in Thailand aber nicht einschätzen...

Also sollte ich doch auf "Hechttaugliche" Spinnausrüstung umsteigen? 

Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat, wär ich über Tips dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Dart (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

Hi Jäger84
Mit der leichten Kombo kannst du gut auf Striped Snakehead (lat: Channa Striata; thai: Pla Chon) fischen, die kommen in fast allen kleineren Gewässern vor. Die werden zwar nicht sehr groß, ein 2kg Fisch ist schon ein sehr guter Fang, aber an leichtem Gerät machen die Spaß.
Als Köder nimmst du kleiner Spinner und/oder kleine Twister am Texas Rig. 

Für Giant Snakehead brauchst eine straffe Hechtspinnrute, eine 4000er Rolle mit 50lb Geflecht. 
Gruß Reiner#h


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*








wir sind gerade zurück und ich kann dir nur sagen, es kommt drauf an  an welchem
gewässer(n) du fischen willst, entsprechend muss das gerät sein, wegen der zu erwartenden beute

wir haben inzwischen einige durch und im märz werden wir weitere gewässer besuchen,
jedoch nicht in bangkok, sondern krabi, phuket und koh samui, vieleicht gehts auch
mal nach chiang mai zum dart

wo hast du vor zu fischen? es gibt reine spinngewässer, an den meisten ist das aber
verboten und das predatorfischen an sich ist sehr sehr teuer, trotzdem sollte man
es auf jeden fall tun redtails, arapaima, aligator usw. sind hammergeile drills

wir hatten diesesmal 11 verschiede spezies in 4 gewässern, die meisten kleineren seen
sind leider recht unbekannt und man findet kaum etwas im netz, aber selbst mit der
adresse in der hand muss man einen guten taxifahrer finden..........
da helfen meist nur insider die sich an den verschiedenen teichen tummeln
oder eine ortskundige begleitung oder man hat zusätzlich zur adresse noch die
telefonnummer des betreibers, den der fahrer dann anrufen kann, wenn er nicht weiter weiss

wir haben von der 60-80gr bis zur rute mit 6lbs testkurve alles gebraucht
dazu eine 3000er rolle mit 30 lbs schnur bzw. eine 4500er baitrunner mit
60 lbs schnur, das ganze IMMER mit monoleader 50 bzw. 80lbs


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

Mike, ich vermute die Anfrage von @Jäger84 zielt mehr in die Richtung "Snakeheadfischen an den natürlichen Gewässern"....ich mag mich irren.|rolleyes

In den kommerziellen Seen ist ein gezielte Befischung von Snakeheads ohnehin nicht möglich, und eher willkommener, seltener Beifang.

Touren auf Snakeheads sind allemal nicht billig und auch ohne jedliche Fanggarantie, auf eigene Faust so etwas zu versuchen ist nicht gänzlich unmöglich, aber scheitert zu 99% an mangelnden Orts,- und Sprachkenntnissen.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## mlkzander (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

ah ja
das kann sein reiner, das habe ich gar nicht in erwägung bezogen.....
so etwas zu probieren, weil man selbst die seen schon schlecht findet
aufgrund der von dir genannten mängel

ps: bei unserem nächsten trip lernen wir uns definitiv kennen
komisch das wir uns den norden als letztes vorgenommen haben?


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

Nix Mängel.....das ist die Königsklasse im Süßwasswer.|wavey:
Mal erstmal abwarten was der TE wirklich vorhat, er wird sich sicherlich noch melden.


----------



## mlkzander (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

mit mängel meinte ich die von dir angesprochenen orts und sprachkentnisse


----------



## Jäger84 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. 

Eine Frage noch: Stahlvorfach ist wohl auf jeden Fall Pflicht, oder ist es bei den Snakeheads wie bei Zandern auch mit Mono oder Fluocarbon möglich?

Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, bin dort bei Bekannten zu Besuch, und wohne den Urlaub über in einer Thai-Familie, und der Bruder meines Gastgebers ist auch ein verrückter Angler, also Insider-Wissen ist schon mal vorhanden:m

Tja, mal schauen was mich so erwartet, wir werden auch einige Tage an die Grenze zu Kambodscha fahren, da sollen die Reisfelder und Kanäle wohl auch gut mit Fisch gefüllt sein, werde berichten. 

Die "Fishing Lakes" bei Bangkok sehe ich auch mit gemischten Gefühlen, ich stehe hier in Deutschland auch nicht auf die Forellenpuffs und das ist dort mit den Mekong-Welsen ja nix anderes. Trotzdem würd ich natürlich gerne mal so einen Kameraden am Band haben. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, was sich denn dort so an meinen Haken verirrt hat.

Angelsachen sind schon gepackt, Klamotten sind ja nedensächlich


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thailand-Ausrüstung für Snakeheads & Co.*

Ich habe früher kurze Stahlvorfächer benutzt und gefangen.
Seit einigen Jahren fische ich, wegen der Sichtigkeit, nur noch mit 1.5m Fluoleader in 60lb. (für die Striped Snakehead reicht 20lb).
Gute Snakeheadgewässer liegen allerdings in einer Entfernung von mind. 4-5Std. Fahrzeit von BKK.
Evt. kann der Bruder deines Gastgeber ja eine mehrtägige Tour zum Khao Laem, Srinakarin oder Kaeng Krachan Dam organisiern.
Wünsche dir eine gute Zeit im "Land of Smile" und dickes Petrie.
Gruß Reiner#h

p.s.


mlkzander schrieb:


> ps: bei unserem nächsten trip lernen wir uns definitiv kennen


Das würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ihr es einrichten könnt, dann reist am Besten nicht Ende März nach Chiang Mai...dann ist es schön mächtig heiß.


----------

